# Frage zum Blutweiderich



## hantaner (10. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich habe eine Frage zum __ Blutweiderich. Und zwar habe ich bei Ebay mal Samen von einer Pflanze gekauft, die in der Auktion als Lakritzblume bezeichnet wurde. Von dem Samen ist eine Pflanze entstanden, die wunderschön hellviolett blüht. Der Blütenstand bildet eine riesige Kerze, bei dem an der Spitze immer neue Blüten wachsen. Nun habe ich ausserdem noch Blutweiderich (auch bei Ebay) gekauft, von dem ich aber schnell wieder Abstand genommen habe. Die Gründe waren, dass er sich stark über Ausläufer vermehrt hat und am Stengel eklige Wiederhaken besaß, welche die Haut ganz schön verletzen konnten. 
Nun war ich letztens bei OBI und sah im Angebot den Blutweiderich. Jedoch ähnelte die Pflanze eher meiner Lakritzblume als "meinem" Blutweiderich. Nun bin ich etwas von der Rolle. Welche Pflanze ist den nun der "echte" Blutweiderich? Beide Pflanzen ähneln sich in der Blatt- und Stengelform, die Blüten waren schon etwas unterschiedlicher, aber beide bildeten eine Kerze. Die Unterschiede sind:

Lakritzblume: keine Widerhaken am Stengel, bildete einen sehr langen Blütenstand (25cm und mehr), Wurzel bildet ein Rizom

mein Blutweiderich: Widerhaken am Stengel, bildet Ausläufer, kürzerer Blütenstand


MfG

Hantaner


----------



## Vechtaraner (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*

Hallo Hantaner
Hast du die Packung in der die Samen der "Lakritzblume" waren noch?
Dort müsste normalereweise auch der botanische Name drauf stehen.
Mit irgendwelchen deutschen Phantaisenamen kommt man i.d.R. nicht weit.
In der Aquaristik werden viele Fische einfach als Zebrabuntbarsch betitelt.Es gibt unzählige Arten auf die der Name passen würde,bzw. deren aussehen man als zebraähnlich schliessen könnte(nur mal so als Hinweis).
Laut Tante google sool es sich bei der Lakritzblume etwa um Agastache anisata(Aniskraut) handeln.
Die Blüte und der Duft sollte sich also schon ziemlich stark vom Blutweiderich unterscheiden.
Aber wer weiss was sich da ein Verkäufer auf ebay bei der Namensfindung hat einfallen lassen.

Bilder von deinen besaten Pflanzen würden vermutlich auch weiter helfen.
Gruß Juergen

PS:vielleicht findest du ja auch hier weitere Tips oder Leute die sich damit auskennen
http://www.exoten-forum.de


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*

Hi,

setz mal Bilder der Pflanzen ein. Dann ist es einfacher rauszufinden was es ist (in Kristallkugeln schaun ist nicht dafür geegnet). Lythrum salicaria hat jedenfalls keine Widerhaken und auch keine Ausläuferbildung
Lakritzblume hab ich noch nie gehört, Lakritze wirs aus der Süßholzpflanze (Glycyrrhiza glabra) gewonnen, die hält es hier auch aus

MfG Frank


----------



## MadDog (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*

Hallo Hantaner,
ich habe auch Blutweiderich bei mir im Teich. Ich habe keine Widerhaken am Stengel. Die Wurzel bildet ein Rizom. Wenn die Pflanze abgetrocknet ist sieht der Stiel wie ein kleiner Baum ohne Blätter aus.
Aber Vorsicht im Gartenteich mit der Pflanze. Die Wurzeln können spitz werden und die Plane beschädigen.
Schau doch mal hier im Forum nach. - Blutweiderich - da sind auch Fotos drin zum vergleichen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## hantaner (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*

Tja, da habe ich mir ja was andrehen lassen!  Mit Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen. Ich habe keine gemacht. Aber wie mir nach MadDogs Aussage scheint, ist "mein" Blutweiderich dann wohl doch keiner gewesen. Das Mistzeug hat mir beim Ausreissen ganz schön die Arme zerkratzt. :evil Dafür dürfte die Lakritzblume dann der Blutweiderich sein. 

@ Vechteraner: Eine Packung (war eine Plastetüte) habe ich nicht mehr. War ein Kauf von Privat bei Ebay und ist schon zwei/drei Jahre her. 

Eine Frage noch zu Löcher in der Folie. Eigentlich wollte ich mir noch ein/zwei Pflanzen gönnen, aber wenn sie mir die Folie perforiert, fliegt sie vielleicht auch noch raus.  Die Erde bei der Pflanze ist ca. 30cm tief. Sollte ich als Schutz noch Vlies auf die Folie legen, oder die Pflanze in einen Pflanzkorb setzen? Was habt ihr für Schutzmaßnahmen ergriffen?


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*

Hallo,

eine Sorte von Agastache wird als 'Liquorice Blue'  (also 'Blaue Lakritze') vermarket. Vielleicht ist das Deine Lakritzblume?


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*

Hallo.

Eine Frage zum Blutweiderich:
Kann jemand mit Bildern bestätigen, dass diese Pflanzen eine Teichfolie perforieren?
Details zum Alter und Dicke der Folie wären natürlich auch gut.

Gelesen habe ich diese Warnung jetzt schon mehrfach, meine beiden großen Blutweideriche im Ufergraben waren aber bisher allem Anschein nach artig... die kleineren Exemplare im alten Teich ebenso. Zum Glück!


----------



## Plätscher (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*



			
				hantaner;308611
Eine Frage noch zu Löcher in der Folie. Eigentlich wollte ich mir noch ein/zwei Pflanzen gönnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> keine Angst, kannst du beruhigt pflanzen. Das Blutweiderich die Folie schädigen kann gehört ins Reich der legende.


----------



## hantaner (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*

Ich hab noch mal bei Ebay nach der Lakritzblume gesucht und die Schmetterlings-Lakritze gefunden. Kann sein, daß ich Samen dieser Pflanze gekauft habe. Allerdings ist das nicht die Pflanze, die ich am Teich habe. Da kann mein Blutweiderich nur durch einen Vogel dort ausgesät worden sein.  Naja, was soll`s. Ich hab ihn halt.


----------



## MadDog (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> keine Angst, kannst du beruhigt pflanzen. Das Blutweiderich die Folie schädigen kann gehört ins Reich der legende.



@ Jürgen,

da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich habe im Frühjahr meinen Teich neu machen müssen, da die Plane beschädigt war.
Genau in dem Bereich stand auch der Blutweiderich bei mir. Beim rausholen habe ich dann festgestellt, das mein Blutweiderich richtig harte spitze Wurzeln hatte. Ein anderer Blutweiderich den ich im Topf hatte, hat Ausläufer gebildet, die ebenfalls wie eine richtige Baumwurzel aussahen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*

Hallo Frank.

Kannst Du bitte nähere Angaben zur Folie machen?
Material, Stärke, Alter... 

Wie tief war der Bodengrund unter dem Blutweiderich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*

Hi Hantaner,

hab mal nach Schmetterlings-Lakritze gegooglet. Das ist jedenfalls ne Agastache-Art

@Annett: bin zwar der andere Frank aber bei mir damals im Bachlauf hatten sich selbst angesiedelte Blutweideriche mit ihren holzigen Wurzeln auch durch die Folie gebohrt. (hauptsächlich seitlich bzw. in den Folienfalten). Das Prachtexempar darin (zur Blütezeit über 2m hoch und fast 1m Durchmesser an der Erdoberfläche) hatte sie mit seinem gewaltigen Wurzelstock - den mußte ich beim Bachlaufentfernen mit der Axt roden:shock -  aber auch unter sich in ein Sieb verwandelt. Die Folie darin war aber auch nur 0,5mm dick und nicht mehr die fexibelste

MfG Frank


----------



## MadDog (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Frank.
> 
> Kannst Du bitte nähere Angaben zur Folie machen?
> Material, Stärke, Alter...
> ...




Hallo Annett,

den ersten Teich habe ich 1992 angelegt. Normale Teichfolie 1 mm stark. Den Blutweiderich hatte ich eigentlich außerhalb des Teiches gesetzt, aber durch Pollenflug hat er sich dann im
Teich angesiedelt. Wann es war, weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr. 7- 8 Jahre vielleicht.
In dem Bereich wo das Loch war hatte ich ca. 20-25 cm Bodengrund (Lehm-Sand-Kies Gemisch).

Gruß

Frank


----------



## wmt (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Frage zum  Blutweiderich*

Ich habe seit zwanzig Jahren Blutweiderich am und partiell auch im Teich stehen ohne dass es Probleme gegeben hat. Zwei Meter Höhe wird aber bei mir auch nicht ganz erreicht, aber ein Durchmesser von 1 m an der Erdoberfläche scheint auf eine erheblich andere Variante hinzudeuten.  Die Wurzeln sind auch nicht ausgesprochene Pfahlwurzeln. 

Da sich die Pflanze leicht aus den Samen aussäen lässt, sollt man vielleicht im Herbst die äalteren starken Exemplare einmal entfernen. Diemohnartigen Samen verbreiten sich ohnehin von selbst.


----------

